# Duncan Coral & others



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

My collection of corals is slowly building. Yesterday I got a wonderful pice of Duncan coral. On the way home the thin rock split into two pieces. I was amazed at how fast both the pieces opened. Unfortunately I also brought home Aiptasia with you can see in the second picture. I will getting a peppermint shrimp in the near future to knock it back before it gets a foothold.

The pictures are under Fluval lighting. Moon light and day light.

My Anthelia was picked up by my urchin about two weeks ago and it is doing great touring the tank.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Aaargh. Not atapsia! I found one in my tank last night as well. Not from the store it must have been hiding in my live rock when I did the tank transfer. If it's just one I can pop by with my atapsia-X tonight and we can nuke it!

What happens to the urchin as the coral grows bigger?


----------

